# Zugriff auf Rechner im Lan



## donatello (31. Aug 2005)

hallo alle,

der Titel sagt schon alles: ich will auf einen Rechner im Lan zugreifen (sei es von Windows auf eine Windows-Adminfreigabe, oder von Linux auf eine Sambafreigabe unter Linux)
hierbei handelt es sich nicht um 'nen Hackerangriff (  ), sondern Dom-Adminkennung ist bekannt, dh der Zugriff ist gewährleistet.

Ziel ist es, ein Inhaltsverzeichnis über sämtliche Dateien auf Rechnern im Netzwerk zu erstellen.

geht das? wenn ja, wo findet man Ressourcen / Tuts darüber?

mfg donatello


----------



## AlArenal (31. Aug 2005)

http://jcifs.samba.org/


----------



## donatello (31. Aug 2005)

super recht schönen Dank


----------

